#  Ernährung >   Ernährung im Internat, wenn auf Mensaessen angewiesen? >

## Sternkämpferin

Hi, 
Ich wohne seit August 2010 in einem Internat und fahre jedes 2 Wochenende nach Hause.
Dort mache ich eine Ausbildung zur Tierpflegerin und bewege mich dementsprechend auf der Arbeit recht viel. 
Nun habe ich dort aber seit August 25 (!!!) Kilo zugenommen, das soll natürlich wieder runter.
Problem: Ich bin komplett aufs Internatessen angewiesen, da Selbstversorgung erst ab dem 3 Lehrjahr genehmigt wird und ich mit meinen 102 die ich kriege nicht Schulsachen, Kleidung, Essen etc. kaufen kann. 
Nur wie kann ich mich dort am Besten ernähren?
Ich zähle erstmal auf was es gibt und dann was ich esse.  *Frühstück* (6.00-7.30 Uhr)  *Brot/Brötchen:*
Weiße Brötchen (jede Menge), Roggenbrötchen, Milchbrötchen, Mohn- & Sesambrötchen, Käsebrötchen, Ciabattabrötchen, sowie Sonnenblumen & Brötchen mit Sesam, Mohn- & Sonnenblumenbrötchen gleichzeitig drauf.
Brot gibt es keines, nur ganz selten ma Graubrot vom Vorabend.
Ausserdem weißes Knäckebrot. 
Von den Körnerbrötchen gibt es nicht genug, meistens bleiben davon nur die dunkleren ohne Körner drauf übrig. *
Belag (Päckchen):*
Butter und Rama oder Becel
Marmelade (versch. Sorten), Schoko-Aufstrich (2-3x die Woche), Pflaumenmus, Honig & Sirup
Frischkäse (meist Kräter, manchmal pur), Quark  *Wurst/Käse* Immer: Käse (Edammer, nur 2 Scheiben pro Person) & Salami Wechselnd: Blutwurst, Bauchaufschnitt, Mortadella, Putenbrust, Aspikwurst (esse ich nicht), Paprikawurst, Jagdwurst, Champignonwurst, Zwiebelmett, Teewust (grob o. fein) und Leberwurst Selten: Camenbert, Gouda oder Kräuterkäse  *Obst*
Meistens Äpfel, manchmal Birnen oder Clementinen  *Sonstiges*
1x die Woche gibt es Schoko- oder Knuspermüsli, Cornflakes (gesüßt & ungesüßt)
Selten gibt es Eier  *Getränke:*
Kaffee, Kräutertees, Kakao & Milch 
__________________________________________________  _______________   *Mittags* (12.00-13.30 (Betrieb), sowie 14.30-15.30 (Schule))  *Salate*Immer: Blattsalate mit Joghurtdressing, dazu manchmal Oliven oder getrocknete Tomaten Manchmal: Gurkensalat mit Dilldressing, Tomatensalat mit Zwiebeln, manchmal Mozarella, Krautsalat Selten: Nudelsalat, Brokkoli oder Blumenkohlsalat  *Hauptspeisen:*
Unterschiedlich, fast täglich jedoch mit Kartoffeln, manchmal Nudeln, selten Reis.
Generell sehr fettig gekocht.  *Nachtisch:* Sehr Oft: Joghurts oder Pudding Manchmal: Obst (meist Äpfel, selten Clementinen, Bananen, Weintrauben, Kiwis), dieses Obstcocktail aus der Dose, Wackelpudding mit Vanillesoße  *Getränke:* Kaffee, Kräutertees, Cola, Fanta, Sprite, Mineralwasser, Apfelschorle, Eistee  
__________________________________________________  _______________   *Abendbrot (18.00-19.00 Uhr)* *Brot/Brötchen:*** Immer: Graubrot
Manchmal: Brötchenreste vom Morgen (meistens die weißen)
Selten: etwas dunkleres Brot, Kastenbrot meistens nur 1 Laib  *Belag (Päckchen):*
Butter und Rama oder Becel  *Wurst/Käse* (wie Frühstück)
Käse (Edammer, nur 2 Scheiben pro Person) & Salami täglich Wechselnd: Blutwurst, Bauchaufschnitt, Mortadella, Putenbrust,  Aspikwurst (esse ich nicht), Paprikawurst, Jagdwurst, Champignonwurst,  Zwiebelmett, Teewust (grob o. fein) und Leberwurst Selten: Camenbert, Gouda oder Kräuterkäse *
Obst/Gemüse* Meistens: Äpfel,  Manchmal: Birnen oder Clementinen, Gurkenstücke, Paprikastücke, Tomaten  *Sonstiges* Manchmal: Restwe vom Mittag, Fischfilets, Frikadellen, Hähnchenkeulen Selten: Eier  *Getränke (wie Mittag):* Kaffee, Kräutertees, Cola, Fanta, Sprite, Mineralwasser, Apfelschorle, Eistee  
__________________________________________________  _______________   *Am Wochenende:* 
Veränderte Essenszeiten, Reste von der Woche, ab 15 Uhr Kuchen + Kaffee oder Kakao  
 __________________________________________________  _______________   *Was ich esse:*  *1. Frühstück* (6.30 Uhr)
1 Körner- oder Roggenbrötchen 
1 Päckchen Rama oder Becel
1 Päckchen Marmelade oder Pflaumenmus
1 Päckchen Nutella oder Sirup
1 Tasse Kakao (Kaffee mag ich nicht und die Kräutertees sind bäh)
Wenn selten mal Müsli da ist, wenn ich komme esse ich welches  *2. Frühstück* (10.00-10.30 Uhr auf der Arbeit, bzw Schulpausen)
1 Körner- oder Roggenbrötchen 
1 Päckchen Rama oder Becel
2 Scheiben Käse oder Frischkäse
2 Scheiben Salami oder Putenbrust oder Mortadella
Seltener stattdessen: 1x Teewurst, Leberwurst oder Zwiebelmett
ca. 250ml Wasser
1 Apfel oder Clementine  *Mittag:* (12.00-12.45 Uhr währned der Arbeit, 14.30-15.00 Uhr während der Schule) Salate
Wenn da: Tomaten oder Gurkensalat, ansonsten Blattsalat mit ganz wenig Dressing  Hauptspeise
1/2 Port. der Hauptspeise (selten mal eine ganze, wenns was besonderes gibt)
zum Beispiel:
2-3 Kartoffeln, 1 kl. Schnitzel, 1 kl. Kelle Soße  Nachtisch:
1 kl. Joghurt oder Obst  Trinken:
Meistens 1-2 Tassen Wasser
Selten 1 Tasse Sprite * 
Abendbrot:* (18.00-18.30 Uhr)
Wenn da: Dunkleres Brot, ansonsten 1-2 Scheiben Graubrot
1-2 Päckchen Rama oder Becel
2 Scheiben Käse
2 Scheiben Salami oder Putenbrust oder Bauch oder Mortadella
Selten Zwiebelmett oder Teewurst
1 Tasse Wasser  *Wenn da:*
1 Stck. Gurke oder 2-3 Stck. Paprika
Jede Menge Tomaten für zwischendurch  *Zwischendurch*:
Oft (mehrfach tägl.): Äpfel, Tomaten, Clementinen
Manchmal (ca. 1x im Monat): Weintrauben, Schokolade
Seltener: Bananen, Chips, getr. Cranberries 
__________________________________________________  _____________ 
Wer hat Ideen was ich innerhalb dieses Rahmens ändern kann?
Äpfel und Wasser kaufe ich mir schon selober dazu. Manchmal auch anderes Obst.
Manchmal koche ich selber mit Freunden, Tomatensuppe zum Beispiel. ABer nicht zu oft, da wir uns das auf Dauer nicht leisten können. 
Zusätzliche Bewegung:
Spaziergänge, alle Gänge (Schule, Arbeit, Einkaufen) zu Fuß, Treppen laufen
ab nächste Woche: 2x die Woche Krafttraining 
Ein Blutbild mit Schilddrüse wurde gemacht, alles in Ordnung.  
Medikamente wurden abgeklärt, 1 kann den Apetit steigern, aber ich habe nicht mehr als vor der Ausbildung auch. 
Liebe Grüße,
Sternenkämpferin

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Sternenkämpferin, 
dein Essverhalten ist gar nicht sooo schlecht. 
Da gibts nur wenige Punkte die ich ändern würde:  *Was ich esse:*  *1. Frühstück* (6.30 Uhr)
1 Körner- oder Roggenbrötchen 
1 Päckchen Rama oder Becel  *lass die süßen Sachen weg, nimm eher mal Quark oder Frischkäse oder Putenbrust*
Wenn selten mal Müsli da ist, wenn ich komme esse ich welches  *2. Frühstück* (10.00-10.30 Uhr auf der Arbeit, bzw Schulpausen)
1 Körner- oder Roggenbrötchen 
1 Päckchen Rama oder Becel  *Warum 2 Scheiben Käse? Eine Hälfte mit Käse die andere Hälfte des Brötchens mir Putenbrust oder auch mal Mortadella. Wasser ist super, Obst auch.*  *Mittag:* (12.00-12.45 Uhr währned der Arbeit, 14.30-15.00 Uhr während der Schule) Salate
Wenn da: Tomaten oder Gurkensalat, ansonsten Blattsalat mit ganz wenig Dressing  Hauptspeise
1/2 Port. der Hauptspeise (selten mal eine ganze, wenns was besonderes gibt)
zum Beispiel:
2-3 Kartoffeln, 1 kl. Schnitzel, 1 kl. Kelle Soße  Nachtisch:
1 kl. Joghurt oder Obst  Trinken:
Meistens 1-2 Tassen Wasser
Selten 1 Tasse Sprite *soweit okay** 
Abendbrot:* (18.00-18.30 Uhr)
Wenn da: Dunkleres Brot, ansonsten 1-2 Scheiben Graubrot
1-2 Päckchen Rama oder Becel
2 Scheiben Käse 
2 Scheiben Salami oder Putenbrust oder Bauch oder Mortadella
Selten Zwiebelmett oder Teewurst
1 Tasse Wasser  *lass Salami und Mett und Teewurst weg, die haben richtig viel Kalorien*  *Wenn da:*
1 Stck. Gurke oder 2-3 Stck. Paprika
Jede Menge Tomaten für zwischendurch  *Zwischendurch*:
Oft (mehrfach tägl.): Äpfel, Tomaten, Clementinen
Manchmal (ca. 1x im Monat): Weintrauben, Schokolade
Seltener: Bananen, Chips, getr. Cranberries  *is super*  *mich würde interessieren, ob du abends dann nochmal was isst, oder naschst und ob du hungerst, das führt nicht zum Abnehmen* *
ansonsten melde dich in unserem Partnerforum Abnehmfragen.net ... gemeinsam im Kampf gegen die Pfunde an, da können wir uns gegenseitig motivieren und Tipps geben*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich würde die Becel/ Rama weglassen und stattdessen Butter nehmen.
Aus dem einfachen Grund da sich hierbei um ein Naturprodukt handelt. 
Vergiss das mit dem Krafttraining! Da wirst du kaum Pfunde verlieren!
Ich mache seit einigen Jahren wieder Kraft-/ Ausdauertraining.
Meine Figur hat sich verändert aber wirklich Gewicht habe ich nicht verloren!
Wenn du Pfunde verlieren willst dann geh Laufen!
Das kostet nichts (außer gutes Schuhwerk!).
Wenn du die Ernährung so bei behältst, wirst du sehen das du bei regelmäßigem Lauftraining, 5x die Woche jeweils min. 5 - 8km, Fit wirst und abnimmst.

----------


## Sternkämpferin

Hi, 
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Abends nach dem Abendbrot bin ich eh meist satt, sollte ich doch noch Hunger kriegen gibts eben Obst oder Gemüse. Hungern tue ich nicht.
Naschen tue ich eher selten, da ich mir einfach nix kaufe - und wenn ich einkaufe gehen muss immer direkt nach dem essen, dann bin ich satt und weniger dazu geneigt was Süßes zu kaufen. 
Becel/Rama nehme ich auch weils mir besser schmeckt als die Butter.
Nur beim Kochen/backen mag ich Butter lieber. 
Das mit dem Krafttraining ist ja nicht rein wegen dem Abnehmen, auch die die das leitet hat ges begnonnen und mich deutlich wohler gefühlt. Und eine Figurveränderung ist ja schon einiges wert.
Laufen gehe ich bisher halt nur spazieren gehen, eine Laufgruppe gibts hier leider nicht und alleine ist das immer so eine Sache bei mir, daher gehe ich radfahren, sobald ich ein Rad hier habe. 
Aber eventuell kann ich ja ein paar meiner Freunde motivieren, zu zweit machts gleich viel mehr Spaß. 
Liebe Güße,
Sternenkämpferin

----------


## lucy230279

na da drücke ich dir dolle die daumen, berichte mal :-)

----------


## Sternkämpferin

Hi, 
Ich möchte dann mal berichten, wie sich das weiter entwickelt hat.
Ich habe jetzt einmal die Woche ein Gespräch mit einer Sozialpädagogin/Therapeutin die im Suchtbereich und auch mit Esstörungen arbeitet. Ich habe zwar keine klassische Essstörung aber ein gestörtes Verhältnis zum Essen,
Ich habe dort beginnen ein Esstagebuch zu führen und auch aufzuschreiben warum ich esse, also Frust, Langeweile etc. 
Danach gab es ein Gespräch mit der Diätköchin der Mensa. Sie achten jetzt etwas darauf was ich zum Frühstück/Abendbrot an Aufschnitt nehme und heben mir Mageres, sowie Körnerbrot auf. Zum Mittag bekomme ich ebenfalls andere Sachen, beispielsweise dünnere Saucen, unpaniertes mageres Fleisch, kleinere Portionen (die trotzdem Satt machen) etc. 
Ich habe bis vor 1 Monat 3x die Woche Sport gemacht für etwa 1 Stunde. 2x Krafttraining, 1x Ausdauer. Sport fällt mir aus psychischen Gründen nach wie vor sehr schwer und vor 1 Monat kam noch eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung im Fuß dazu, aber ich hoffe nach den Feiertagen wieder beginnen zu können.  
Bisher schaut mein gewichtsverlauf so aus:
August 2010: 80kg
März 2011: 105kg
Juni 2011: 99kg 
Ich habe also bis jetzt 6 Kilo abgenommen, das ist schon ganz ok. Zu schnell darf es ja auch nicht gehen. 
Was mir aber auffällt: Zu Hause (also wenn ich Wochenenden oder Feiertagen wegen Internatschluss bei mir zu Hause bin) oder wenn ich Wochenenddienst habe und Verpflegungsgeld kriege kann ich durchaus "ungesunde" Sachen (Pizza, Backcamenbert, Fertigkartoffelspalten, Mettwurstendstücke, Käseecken etc) essen udn auch mehr davon ohne zuzunehmen, warum nehme ich von dem "normalen" Mensaessen hier so zu. Das kann doch nicht so fettreich sein? 
Das BBW wirbt auf seiner Homepage unter anderem damit das es extra für Leute ist, diewegen ihres Übergewichts keine normale AUsbildung schaffen. Und dann so ein Essen? 
Naja, ich habe Erfolg, langsam aber sicher. Ich hoffe es geht weiter so. 
Liebe Grüße,
Sternkämpferin

----------


## coffeequeen

hallo sternkämpferin,
gratuliere zu deinem erfolg.t 
mir ist beim lesen aufgefallen das du andere für dein problem verantwortlich machst das find ich nicht so ok denn was dort angeoten ist schon ok es werden ja gesunde sachen angeboten. es liegt auch ein bisschen an einem selbst denn nur weil etwas angeboten wird mss man es ja nich nehmen und essen 
das mit dem sport ist so eine sache krafttraining ist bei einer diät nicht ganz optimal aber ich finde gut das du sport macht.
ich finde es total klasse das du hilfe in anspruch nimmst
ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel erfolg

----------


## Sternkämpferin

Hi, 
Danke für deine Antwort. Klar mache ich auch das Essen hier dafür verantwortlich, denn zu Hause konnte ich die selben Gerichte essen und habe nicht zugenommen und wenn ich heute über die Ferien zu Hause bin und dort esse halte ich das Gewicht oder nehme l sogar ab obwohl ich mehr esse und mich weniger bewege.
Und Körperlich wurde alles abgetestet, großes Blutbild etc, also daran kann es nicht liegen. Ich nehme auch keine Medikamente die das Verursachen können. 
Klar liegt es auch an einem selbst, aber ich nehme ja hauptsächlich das Gesunde (ausser beim Mittag, da gibts nur eine Sache und es wird hier nunmal sehr fettig gekocht).
Ich esse hier deutlich weniger als zu Hause und bewege mich sehr viel mehr, alleine durch die Ausbildung zur Tierpflegerin und habe trotzdem so extrem zugenommen. Erst seit ich hier das extra fettarme Mittagessen kriege und man mir das Körnerbrot aufhebt (davon kriegen sie zu wenig geliefert, deshalb ists oft weg bis ich mal komme) und wenn ichs schaffe 3x die Woche Sport mache nehme ich ab. 
Und das ist irgendwie frustrierned, vorher ging es ja auch, aber kaum bin ich hier nicht mehr. Ich habe hier auch oft Verdauungsprobleme, die ich zu Hause gar nicht habe.
Organisch konnte halt nichts festgestellt werden, Psyche kann natürlich ein Grund sein, aber nicht der alleinige.
Sogar die Ernährungsthera hat gesagt das hier teilweise tatsächlich sehr fettig gekocht wird. 
LG
Shiria

----------


## Riechard

o.O also du ernährst dich gesünder als ich  :Smiley:

----------

